# Need for Apple new stuff



## mservice

i have the real reason i didn't get the sport rims, i. needed the extra grand for the Apple iPhone X.


----------



## MelindaV

mservice said:


> i have the real reason i didn't get the sport rims, i. needed the extra grand for the Apple iPhone X.


I want (need?) both


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> I want (need?) both


So do I!!! However I just got my iPhone7 a couple of months ago. Less than 1/2 price on a 2 year plan. (Slowly transitioning to Apple across the board).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I want (need?) both


I need the iPhone X to take pictures of my sport wheels


----------



## MelindaV

Sandy said:


> So do I!!! However I just got my iPhone7 a couple of months ago. Less than 1/2 price on a 2 year plan. (Slowly transitioning to Apple across the board).


see... I have a 6 that was bought the day they went on sale (2 years ago) with a battery that certainly causes range anxiety lately. I also would rather buy it outright than on the plans, so really a $1000 phone that I will have for the next 2 years (being since iPhone3 I've been replacing them every other year), would be less than $10 a week.
ETA: really.... I would be at the least buying the iPhone8 ($700), so the iPhone X in essence is only $300, so less than $3 a week.


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> I want (need?) both


You took the words out of my month... So... by the end of 2017... I have to buy a MacBook, an iPhone, and a 'bridge' (pre-owned) car until Midnight S≡R≡NITY (did not buy any of these for myself in last 30 years...  yet quite a few for wifey and daughter though!!)

As for the Sports wheels... well you know where I stand... 

Melinda, as an Apple buff, what's your view on the 64 vs. 256 Gb 'dilemma'?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> see... I have a 6 that was bought the day they went on sale (2 years ago) with a battery that certainly causes range anxiety lately. I also would rather buy it outright than on the plans, so really a $1000 phone that I will have for the next 2 years (being since iPhone3 I've been replacing them every other year), would be less than $10 a week.
> ETA: really.... I would be at the least buying the iPhone8 ($700), so the iPhone X in essence is only $300, so less than $3 a week.


What carrier do you have?

I'm on AT&T and with the "Next" program you get 2 options. (1) Annual upgrade or (2) 2 year upgrades.

There is no reason to buy the phone outright though.

Either way it's a 0.0% loan against the total price of the price. You pay tax up front, so the $999 phone over 30 months is $33.30/month. You can accelerate your payments and own the phone outright if you want to, or you can upgrade after 24 months.

I have a 7 Plus right now that I did the one year jump on because I knew iPhone X was coming, but now I'm good to slide back to the 2 year upgrades.


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Melinda, as an Apple buff, what's your view on the 64 vs. 256 Gb 'dilemma'?


I'd previously always bought the highest capacity, but the last one I did 64gb (prior ones I've had were the top end capacity of 32 and before that largest was 16gb). I've been totally fine with the 64 over the last two years. I have a ton of music, podcasts and audio books on it, I take a ton of photos for work that I forget to clear off and end up sitting in my phone for a year, emails & texts that I never clear out, etc... and currently at about ⅔ full which is about where it consistently has ran at for the last two years.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> What carrier do you have?
> 
> I'm on AT&T and with the "Next" program you get 2 options. (1) Annual upgrade or (2) 2 year upgrades.
> 
> There is no reason to buy the phone outright though.


I escaped attt as soon as the iPhone began being sold thru other carriers, and went back to T-Mo. I would much rather buy my phone outright than be on a contract. In my experience, the carrier offered 'deals' are often not a deal. 
My bill went down around $30-40 per month for similar service, essentially grandfathered att unlimited everything on a 1 year contract, to T-Mobile's unlimited voice and txt, unlimited data at the highest speed, for x amount (that I can't recall the break point) then at a slower speed but have never noticed any slowdown toward the end of the billing cycle, with no contract. 
two years ago, when I was looking into switching back to T-Mobile vs staying with att, I discovered that difference was essentially the "new phone with new 1year contract" price subsidy. So if you were replacing a phone every year it was a wash, but like me if you replace a phone every 2 years, you are paying that subsidy 2x. If you got a new phone every 3 years, 3x, etc. I did not like the business model that would include that extra amount indefinitely for getting their 1 year contract priced phone one time. But they don't tell customers the hardware subsidy is baked into the billing price. Or at least not outside of the very fine print.


----------



## JWardell

I doubt T-Mobile will charge me any more than $100 to upgrade to the iPhone X. I think people forget how expensive the iPhone 7 plus is that is in their pocket because the price doesn't quite round to a full grand.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I'd previously always bought the highest capacity, but the last one I did 64gb (prior ones I've had were the top end capacity of 32 and before that largest was 16gb). I've been totally fine with the 64 over the last two years. I have a ton of music, podcasts and audio books on it, I take a ton of photos for work that I forget to clear off and end up sitting in my phone for a year, emails & texts that I never clear out, etc... and currently at about ⅔ full which is about where it consistently has ran at for the last two years.
> 
> I escaped attt as soon as the iPhone began being sold thru other carriers, and went back to T-Mo. I would much rather buy my phone outright than be on a contract. In my experience, the carrier offered 'deals' are often not a deal.
> My bill went down around $30-40 per month for similar service, essentially grandfathered att unlimited everything on a 1 year contract, to T-Mobile's unlimited voice and txt, unlimited data at the highest speed, for x amount (that I can't recall the break point) then at a slower speed but have never noticed any slowdown toward the end of the billing cycle, with no contract.
> two years ago, when I was looking into switching back to T-Mobile vs staying with att, I discovered that difference was essentially the "new phone with new 1year contract" price subsidy. So if you were replacing a phone every year it was a wash, but like me if you replace a phone every 2 years, you are paying that subsidy 2x. If you got a new phone every 3 years, 3x, etc. I did not like the business model that would include that extra amount indefinitely for getting their 1 year contract priced phone one time. But they don't tell customers the hardware subsidy is baked into the billing price. Or at least not outside of the very fine print.


I have a family plan with 5 lines (unlimited voice, data, and text) and the average cost of service per line is $51.38/month.

Obviously a few years back AT&T did away with the "2 year contract". That was the dream though. Get your new iPhone for $199/299 and they subsidized the rest. Yes service did cost a pinch more (nothing crazy) and yes I realize I was paying for the rest of the phone in the subsidy.

But lets say way back when (going back to say iPhone 3GS).

I paid $199 for the phone and it had an MSRP of $599. Let's say back then my average service cost was about $75/month (so ~$24 more than today).

After 2 years it was time to get the iPhone 4S. Again $199 for the phone. Now the best part, I sold my 3GS for somewhere in the $200-250 ballpark. The cycle was fantastic ... "free iPhone's for life after your first purchase" with the subsidy just baked into your service plan.

Then came AT&T Next. It seemed like a raw deal. Is it though? My service is down $24/month and now I have a specific line item for the phone subsidy (~$30/month) and meanwhile $0 out of pocket for the phone. Rather than having to worry about selling my phone, I simply give it back every 2 years and get the latest version for $0.

I don't have any reason not to be under contract with AT&T. I will never not need them/their service (meaning "cell service in general"). If I ever chose to jump to another carrier that possibility is always there contract or not. Most carriers are so hungry to get the business they pay out your ETF anyway. I do have DirecTV and AT&T Fiber Internet at home though and get additional savings on those products from bundling.

I guess that's a long winded way of saying, I don't specifically see value in shelling out $1,000 today versus $33.30/month for 24 months ($799). Once last note on that topic. As you can see I will only spend $799 on my $1,000 phone. Let's say in 2 years by some miracle the phone is worth $300. Rather than give it back to AT&T I can pay what I owe ($200) and sell it for $300 and make the extra $100. It gives you good flexibility.


----------



## MelindaV

it's the same reason I would rather buy a car than lease it. Those behind the leases are doing it to make money.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have a family plan with 5 lines (unlimited voice, data, and text) and the average cost of service per line is $51.38/month.


Holy crap, that's expensive!

I have 7 lines on an unlimited-everything family plan with T-Mobile. I pay ~$150/mo. for all 7 lines.


----------



## MelindaV

I was thinking that too, but being I have just a single line (plus free iPad token limited data) around $50 but didn't know how much of a discount multilines should get you


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> it's the same reason I would rather buy a car than lease it. Those behind the leases are doing it to make money.


I would say yes and no. There is no interest and no residual to worry about. It's really rent to buy with every payment going toward principal. Don't want to mess with buying just get the new one. Yes it's all semantics though 



garsh said:


> Holy crap, that's expensive!
> 
> I have 7 lines on an unlimited-everything family plan with T-Mobile. I pay ~$150/mo. for all 7 lines.


Hmmm... that's pretty cheap! I have been preconditioned to know that T-Mobile has inferior coverage, but wow looking at coverage maps it looks like they have taken a massive leap. Meanwhile my beloved AT&T barely works at my own home


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmmm... that's pretty cheap! I have been preconditioned to know that T-Mobile has inferior coverage, but wow looking at coverage maps it looks like they have taken a massive leap. Meanwhile my beloved AT&T barely works at my own home


Back in 2011, AT&T tried to buy T-Mobile, but the purchase was denied by the US DOJ. Part of the deal made between the two companies was that AT&T would pay T-Mobile $3 billion (yes, billion) dollars, as well as give T-Mobile about $1 billion worth of wireless spectrum, if the merger were to fall through (this was a provision to make sure AT&T was serious, because otherwise the pre-announcement seriously hurt T-Mobile's ability to court new customers). T-Mobile has been doing a heck of a job using that huge cash infusion to upgrade their network, upgrade their services, and pull in new customers.

As you can imagine, losing ~$4 billion worth of assets with nothing to show in return hasn't helped AT&T.


----------



## MelindaV

also, when ATT originally switched over to the GSM network from CDMA, then began a huge ad campaign on them having the most coverage, they were leasing airspace from T-Mobile's towers. Towers that T-Mobile already had established on the GSM frequency. That all happened a few years prior to me switching to ATT when I was an original T-Mobile (and Voicestream that T-Mo bought). I always wondered why T-Mo didn't speak up and make it more known that coverage ATT was bragging about was because they were using their towers.

ETA: don't remember exactly the era that this was, but think generally in the heyday of the Nokia 3200 - maybe 2000ish


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So I called TMobile... 5 lines unlimited everything is $180/month ($36/phone).

I double checked my AT&T Numbers and I was slightly off. 5 lines unlimited everything is $231.91 ($46.38/phone). There are still savings there, but I don't know if I want to go through the hassle of moving 5 phones over. That said, all 5 phones are upgrading to iPhone X so if there was ever a time it's literally right now.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I called TMobile... 5 lines unlimited everything is $180/month ($36/phone).


T-Mobile also refunds $10 for each line that uses less than 2GB of data in a month (called Kickback). Since everybody uses wifi at home, most of us are under that limit unless we're traveling in a given month. That would potentially bring your cost down to $130/mo.

Right now, T-Mobile will also pay for a Netflix subscription. If you have Netflix already anyhow, that saves you another $10/mo.


----------



## JWardell

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I called TMobile... 5 lines unlimited everything is $180/month ($36/phone).
> 
> I double checked my AT&T Numbers and I was slightly off. 5 lines unlimited everything is $231.91 ($46.38/phone). There are still savings there, but I don't know if I want to go through the hassle of moving 5 phones over. That said, all 5 phones are upgrading to iPhone X so if there was ever a time it's literally right now.


I would wait until the X is out to switch, otherwise you might not get whatever intro deal they usually have.
You can get even more out of T-Mobile if you make use of the extras they give you, like now they include free Netflix.

I was first with TMobile/then Voicestream when I left Sprint PCS to buy the very first smartphone, the Handspring Treo 180 (palm pilot), in 2002. I was very happy with them, and loved the fact that they were the only carrier to offer european GSM in the US. I would regularly buy slightly used phones off ebay and could just move my SIM card around to whatever phone I felt like. Everyone else was tied down to one brick with 2-3 year contracts.

I left for AT&T/Cingular when the iPhone 3G came out and you had no choice of carriers. I skipped the first iphone because it was NOT a smartphone in my mind..you could not download apps on to it!! Well, AT&T sucked for a while.

Eventually I left AT&T for Verizon. The coverage was much better, but I paid a lot more. Customer service was not so great with either.

I switched back to T-Mobile a few years ago and loved it ever since. Customer service is much better than all the others. Coverage is damn impressive now, even in many remote areas. And the plans are a steal. I can upgrade phones six times a year and still pay less than Verizon. And I absolutely love being able to visit other countries around the world and the phone just works, without a ton of crazy charges. My last few years of Verzion I would travel just to Canada for work and be completely disconnected from my lifeblood unless I could find decent WIFI. How did we survive like that??

AT&T still has some cheap plan options, especially if you have a lot of lines. But customer service and coverage still sucks.
Verizon is still expensive, and has a lot of hidden limitations. It only makes sense for folks in remote areas that have no alternatives.
Like Apple, T-Mobile was hanging on a thread for years, but lately they are killing it. Well OK, Apple isn't really killing it any more. Still waiting for mac pro and mac mini updates for years and years....


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> T-Mobile also refunds $10 for each line that uses less than 2GB of data in a month (called Kickback). Since everybody uses wifi at home, most of us are under that limit unless we're traveling in a given month. That would potentially bring your cost down to $130/mo.
> 
> Right now, T-Mobile will also pay for a Netflix subscription. If you have Netflix already anyhow, that saves you another $10/mo.


And the MLB subscription is included (if only I could figure out how to not have mlb continue to change my reoccurring renewal and switch over to the free tmo plan)


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks for your response on capacity, @Melinda... I'm really on the fence on this one... it's €160 between the 64 & the 256 Gb! And the latter feels totally insane on an iPhone.
The only thing that makes me hesitate is how heavy a pic will become with the super fancy camera on the X... though I am told that with the cloud and of course backing up on the MacBook and/or multi-Tera external hard drive, 64 Gb should suffice.

Comments, others?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks for your response on capacity, @Melinda... I'm really on the fence on this one... it's €160 between the 64 & the 256 Gb! And the latter feels totally insane on an iPhone.
> The only thing that makes me hesitate is how heavy a pic will become with the super fancy camera on the X... though I am told that with the cloud and of course backing up on the MacBook and/or multi-Tera external hard drive, 64 Gb should suffice.
> 
> Comments, others?


I keep my entire life in iCloud (please don't fail me), so nothing is ever really on my phone. The only time I store things on the phone is for travel by plane for offline (music / video, etc.).

My iPhone, iPad, and MacBook all have access to the same files (iCloud Drive), Music (Apple Music), and Photos. The phone only needs to temporarily hold pictures and videos that haven't been sent to the cloud (only syncs on WiFi) and the apps/app data.


----------



## JWardell

The new HVEC compression format in iOS 11 will result in MUCH smaller photos, even with all that extra data from both sensors.

Most of my space is wasted with the 550 apps on my phone, and a bunch of 4K video.
I could do some cleanup, but why bother...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> The new HVEC compression format in iOS 11 will result in MUCH smaller photos, even with all that extra data from both sensors.
> 
> Most of my space is wasted with the 550 apps on my phone, and a bunch of 4K video.
> I could do some cleanup, but why bother...


550 apps?

I have 90 and regularly look and purge unused apps and/or apps that provide no value. It's funny when Apple first introduced folders for the apps I saw my app count sky rocket. Within the past year I have mostly removed the apps from folders because I found that the extra click was a pain (ouch first world problem).

Are your 550 regular use or is this download an app for a purpose and then you have it forever type of apps?


----------



## mservice

Sorry my joke took us on a non- Tesla topic

I've been looking at Apples new phones. And can say that it depends on what you have now. Me the 6. Should I get the X not really. Why you may ask, because the 8 & 8 Plus is almost identical to the X without the face recognition, OLED, and silly emoji's, Oh, and $$$. Pepole who have seen the X say the OLED is great. But, all these things will be on most new gen iPhones in the coming years.

If you have a 7 you really don't need an 8 or X unless you want one. If you have a 6 or earlier yea makes some sense but you may not really need it. And, if you only text, listen to music, take some pics, oh, and make phone calls you really don't need one. 

I would also say since they havent made it to the wild yet do you want to be an early adopter? Oh, wait we're getting M3s I guess I answered that question


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mservice said:


> Sorry my joke took us on a non- Tesla topic
> 
> I've been looking at Apples new phones. And can say that it depends on what you have now. Me the 6. Should I get the X not really. Why you may ask, because the 8 & 8 Plus is almost identical to the X without the face recognition, OLED, and silly emoji's, Oh, and $$$. Pepole who have seen the X say the OLED is great. But, all these things will be on most new gen iPhones in the coming years.
> 
> If you have a 7 you really don't need an 8 or X unless you want one. If you have a 6 or earlier yea makes some sense but you may not really need it. And, if you only text, listen to music, take some pics, oh, and make phone calls you really don't need one.
> 
> I would also say since they havent made it to the wild yet do you want to be an early adopter? Oh, wait we're getting M3s I guess I answered that question


I have the 7 Plus... call it a phablet. Honestly it's a pinch too big. My biggest reason for wanting the iPhone X is because the screen is .3" bigger than my 7 Plus and yet the phone is smaller. In fact it looks like the phone is the perfect size.

It's all about edge to edge screen for me.

The cost is easy to justify as there is no device I use more than my iPhone.


----------



## JWardell

mservice said:


> Sorry my joke took us on a non- Tesla topic
> 
> I've been looking at Apples new phones. And can say that it depends on what you have now. Me the 6. Should I get the X not really. Why you may ask, because the 8 & 8 Plus is almost identical to the X without the face recognition, OLED, and silly emoji's, Oh, and $$$. Pepole who have seen the X say the OLED is great. But, all these things will be on most new gen iPhones in the coming years.
> 
> If you have a 7 you really don't need an 8 or X unless you want one. If you have a 6 or earlier yea makes some sense but you may not really need it. And, if you only text, listen to music, take some pics, oh, and make phone calls you really don't need one.
> 
> I would also say since they havent made it to the wild yet do you want to be an early adopter? Oh, wait we're getting M3s I guess I answered that question


...Except they couldn't look more different. The iPhone design and bezel design is so tired. I was done with it last year and very nearly jumped ship for a Note 7. I waiting for the iPhone 7 announcement, swearing I wouldn't get it if the design didn't change, the only exception being if they included a telephoto lens. Lucky them. I am REALLY tired of the design now. Apple used to change it up every 2 years. I celebrate innovation, not status quo. To me the X vs 8 is no contest.


----------



## MelindaV

plus it having 2 hours more battery life... that alone is worth the $300 extra.
(have I mentioned my 6 is dead by 4pm?)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> ...Except they couldn't look more different. The iPhone design and bezel design is so tired. I was done with it last year and very nearly jumped ship for a Note 7. I waiting for the iPhone 7 announcement, swearing I wouldn't get it if the design didn't change, the only exception being if they included a telephoto lens. Lucky them. I am REALLY tired of the design now. Apple used to change it up every 2 years. I celebrate innovation, not status quo. To me the X vs 8 is no contest.


Remember the 8 and 8 Plus should really be named 7S and 7S Plus. It's consistent with the trend they set a while ago...

3G to 3GS
4 to 4S
5 to 5S
6 to 6S
7 to 8

The X by all accounts is a year early and we only have it because it represents the 10th anniversary.

I'm ok with the hardware. I think the OS is getting stale. That said I'm not a fan of Android, so stale or not I'm sticking with iOS.

EDIT: I should add that I'm already running iOS 11 on my iPhone and iPad. It's nice, but still "the same".


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have the 7 Plus... call it a phablet. Honestly it's a pinch too big. My biggest reason for wanting the iPhone X is because the screen is .3" bigger than my 7 Plus and yet the phone is smaller. In fact it looks like the phone is the perfect size.
> 
> It's all about edge to edge screen for me.
> 
> The cost is easy to justify as there is no device I use more than my iPhone.


Same with me, SFM3! I call my 6Plus my iPad nano... Wish we could get a Midnight Silver X!!


----------



## TrevP

I'd love to have the new iPhone X but at the cost in Canada it's just too rich for me and decided to not upgrade for the time being. But, this morning I caved and pre-ordered the iPhone 8+ from both Rogers and Apple (to cover my bases). My wife has been begging to get my iPhone 7+ because of the camera it has (she's a photo junkie but hates paying for new stuff) 

So, my Tesla fund will take a very minor hit for the time being but I have 7 more months to make up for it


----------



## mservice

Got the 8 plus, carrier plans on the Apple sites are terrible. You have to buy their free (which they aren't) phone the next year for an added cost of $35.00 a month for two years. This doesn't count your data plan, and there were no discounts. That's an extra $840.00 on the one you buy just to get another phone. Bought my 8 Plus unlocked so I now have to find a new carrier. You might get a better plan through a carrier but not by much. 

Since there was only a $200.00 difference between the X and 8 Plus maybe I should of waited. But, it is very likely that Apple won't have enough phones for the first product run because of the OLED screens. The reason we have an 8 series is because Apple couldn't produce enough phones with the new screen. 

Well, I'm done now talking about phones. Hope everyone enjoys whichever phone you get


----------



## JWardell

There have been reports of significant delays in X manufacturing, but they have two more months to stockpile them. 
I laugh at the days when we had to stand in line for hours if we wanted to get an iphone on the first day or two.
Now I just call up T-Mobile when convenient, and it almost always shows up on my doorstep on day 1.


----------



## mkg3

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Remember the 8 and 8 Plus should really be named 7S and 7S Plus. It's consistent with the trend they set a while ago...
> 
> 3G to 3GS
> 4 to 4S
> 5 to 5S
> 6 to 6S
> 7 to 8
> 
> The X by all accounts is a year early and we only have it because it represents the 10th anniversary.




You forgot to add the original iPhone, then the next year Apple came out with 3G, so its not the first time. I still have my original iPhone from 10 yrs ago. No it doesn't work any longer as a phone but as a paper weight......

I believe next year Apple will retain iPhone X as the carryover model and a new numbering protocol. All iPhones will be OLED full screen models.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mkg3 said:


> You forgot to add the original iPhone, then the next year Apple came out with 3G, so its not the first time. I still have my original iPhone from 10 yrs ago. No it doesn't work any longer as a phone but as a paper weight......
> 
> I believe next year Apple will retain iPhone X as the carryover model and a new numbering protocol. All iPhones will be OLED full screen models.


I sold my original for a profit en route to the 3G


----------



## skygraff

The X could be awesome (huge OLED fan) if not for the sensor/speaker notch in the edge to edge display. They should've hidden that all behind the OLED or incorporated it (worst case, put it in the bezel).

Funny thing is they're telling app developers not to account for the notch which may suggest they've got a software patch that will either reduce the screen (after they get mileage out of the marketing of its size) or turn on the OLEDs they've actually got in that area. My money's on the former.


----------



## MelindaV

skygraff said:


> Funny thing is they're telling app developers not to account for the notch which may suggest they've got a software patch that will either reduce the screen


in reading a couple stories about 'the notch' I think Apple has actually told developers to incorporate their apps around the notch, and to not simply add a bar at the top/bottom of the screen to square it all off.
_*"Don't mask or call special attention to key display features.* Don't attempt to hide the device's rounded corners, sensor housing, or indicator for accessing the Home screen by placing black bars at the top and bottom of the screen. Don't use visual adornments like brackets, bezels, shapes, or instructional text to call special attention to these areas either." - from Apple HIG document_​


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> in reading a couple stories about 'the notch' I think Apple has actually told developers to incorporate their apps around the notch, and to not simply add a bar at the top/bottom of the screen to square it all off.
> _*"Don't mask or call special attention to key display features.* Don't attempt to hide the device's rounded corners, sensor housing, or indicator for accessing the Home screen by placing black bars at the top and bottom of the screen. Don't use visual adornments like brackets, bezels, shapes, or instructional text to call special attention to these areas either." - from Apple HIG document_​


I think the notch is downright terrible. Frankly things would have been fine with a thin strip on the top of the phone. Meanwhile it won't stop me from buying it.


----------



## JWardell

I wonder will stop numbering the phones with X just like they did with MacOS. Wait another ten years or will the next one be XI?


----------



## Spinball

The Apple iPhone Upgrade Program is a worth considering (if you are getting Apple Care+ anyway, because you don't get a choice--It's included). The phone comes unlocked, you can pay it off at any time, or you can turn it in and switch to a new phone after 12 months. It's a zero interest loan with no catch.

Much better than going through any carrier payment plans with all their fine print, hassle, and locked phones, in my opinion!


----------



## MelindaV

Spinball said:


> It's a zero interest loan with no catch.


not exactly... the $1000 iPhoneX comes out to $1,197.84. if you do choose to change out your phone after 12 months instead of the 24 months, your monthly rate goes up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spinball said:


> The Apple iPhone Upgrade Program is a worth considering (if you are getting Apple Care+ anyway, because you don't get a choice--It's included). The phone comes unlocked, you can pay it off at any time, or you can turn it in and switch to a new phone after 12 months. It's a zero interest loan with no catch.
> 
> Much better than going through any carrier payment plans with all their fine print, hassle, and locked phones, in my opinion!


I would agree, but I don't want Apple Care and thus don't want to pay for it


----------



## Spinball

MelindaV said:


> not exactly... the $1000 iPhoneX comes out to $1,197.84. if you do choose to change out your phone after 12 months instead of the 24 months, your monthly rate goes up.


$1000 X + $200 Apple Care = $1200. Your rate does not change after 12 months if you choose to upgrade but you do have to turn in the existing phone. If you don't upgrade and go the full 24 months the phone is yours.


----------



## Spinball

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would agree, but I don't want Apple Care and thus don't want to pay for it


Right that is the main decider. If you aren't going to buy Apple Care, you can potentially save $200. Good option for those that never crack their screens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spinball said:


> Right that is the main decider. If you aren't going to buy Apple Care, you can potentially save $200. Good option for those that never crack their screens.


Fingers crossed.... I don't keep my phone in a case and I've never damaged my phone in all the years.


----------



## JWardell

T-Mobile's Jump On Demand plan has none of that mess, and costs less than apple's upgrade program, plus you can change phones once per _MONTH_. I've been very happy with it for the last few years. Call up, new phone on your doorstep in a day or two, drop the old one off at a store. I could upgrade to the 8 and then the X, but I'll just wait.


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Fingers crossed.... I don't keep my phone in a case and I've never damaged my phone in all the years.


:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## BigBri

Kind've in the boat of needing a new phone.. got the 6S+ and its still in perfect condition but I got it on release day and now the battery is getting to be a bit of a pain. Got used to charging it weekly and now its usually daily. I prefer the iPhone but I'd probably get an Android so I could just swap the battery. Cheaper too, I'm out of pocket on phones. I'm with a carrier thats 25 bucks a month if you've got your own device. They'll finance it for you but meh.


----------



## JWardell

Are there many android phones left that let you swap out the battery?
I will say, since switching to the plus-size iPhones, there is a huge difference in battery life with the larger iPhones. I wish I did it years earlier.


----------



## mservice

The Apple plan isn't bad but you are bumping the phone price over 100.00 plus more. The Apple care helps but has shown over time not to be a good deal unless you break your screen. However, you can get the screen fixed cheaper. You do kill the warranty if you have a non-Apple repair take place. I've been lucky, owning a number iPhone and I've never had an issue so I'm ahead of the game the big issue is you're still paying your carrier, and the are pushing the same type of program if you want to keep your plan and your phone number. I guess it just the way things are now if you want the phone you have to play with the carries.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As we get closer to iPhone X pre-orders I wanted to reaffirm myself that AT&T Next was a slam dunk no brainer, so I have crunched the numbers and found that it is!

I have the iPhone 7+. Retail price was $769.99. With AT&T Next it is financed at 0% interest for 24 months at $32.09/month. I am 11 months in, so the remaining 13 payments on my phone add up to $417.00. Today using a service like Gazelle, my phone unlocked and in mint condition is worth $350.00. Normally that means I would be upside $67.00, however all I have to do is give my phone back to AT&T when my iPhoneX comes in. Win!

I suppose the phone is still ~2 months way, so I will make 2 more installment payments bringing it close to a wash, but in 2 months the 7+ will probably be worth less money.

Anyway long story short is that it literally makes no sense to the buy the phone outright when the Next program is 0% interest financing with no pre-payment penalty if you want to buy the phone outright and move on at any time, or just wait for your trade in (1 or 2 years later depending on the program you selected).


----------



## MelindaV

To each their own... makes no sense to me to be on the hook for two years to them when it costs the same to buy it outright


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> To each their own... makes no sense to me to be on the hook for two years to them when it costs the same to buy it outright


No see that's the point. You're not on the hook. You can buy the phone outright for the remaining balance at any time.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No see that's the point. You're not on the hook. You can buy the phone outright for the remaining balance at any time.


and if you want to walk away from ATT tomorrow?


----------



## Veloaudio

The X is temping (I'm currently using a 7+). Bigger screen, smaller phone would be nice. However, I never thought I'd say it but the Series 3 Watch looks promising. Mainly because of the addition of cellular and not having to carry my phone around. As such, the question I have is will a Series 3 Watch be able to (eventually) unlock my Model 3.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> To each their own... makes no sense to me to be on the hook for two years to them when it costs the same to buy it outright


T-mobile's plan is shortened to 18 months, but at any given point if you wanted to jump ship you could pay the remaining balance, cancel and keep the phone. Or on the other extreme you can also get a new phone every month. They even let you keep the charger and pretty box


----------



## MelindaV

i still don't see the advantage of being on a contract. my monthly bill rate is low and i have no obligation


----------



## MelindaV

Veloaudio said:


> The X is temping (I'm currently using a 7+). Bigger screen, smaller phone would be nice. However, I never thought I'd say it but the Series 3 Watch looks promising. Mainly because of the addition of cellular and not having to carry my phone around. As such, the question I have is will a Series 3 Watch be able to (eventually) unlock my Model 3.


although, I did see a headline (didn't get a chance to read the story) that apple admitted there were some issues with the data comm on the new watch. I have the second gen watch and don't have plans at this time to swap it out so haven't looked into the new watch, but you may want to wait a month or two.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> and if you want to walk away from ATT tomorrow?


Gone once I pay off the remaining balance on the phone.


----------



## Michael Russo

Your US options on this make me envious... Unless I’m ill-informed, most of us Europeans are typically obligated to get typically not the latest model under contract with still some (reasonable) sum upfront, or buy the the new model in full... with to me for the X 64 Gb (have decided I can live without the 256 monster... ) would represent $1386 at the current exchange rate... 

Anybody planning a Christmas trip to Europe?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Your US options on this make me envious... Unless I'm ill-informed, most of us Europeans are typically obligated to get typically not the latest model under contract with still some (reasonable) sum upfront, or buy the the new model in full... with to me for the X 64 Gb (have decided I can live without the 256 monster... ) would represent $1386 at the current exchange rate...
> 
> Anybody planning a Christmas trip to Europe?


Ouch


----------



## Derik

So.. how many people have their iphone x pre-orders in and are expecting them on 11/3?
By the time the apple store came up for me this morning they already slipped to 2-3 weeks. 
Glad I went through my carrier and got everything done before 11:59.


----------



## JWardell

Got up at 5am to call T-mobile, again impressed with their staffing and responsiveness, sailed right through preordering two. Best part is it will be no upgrade cost from my 7+.
Tough part is I have no way to know when to expect the phones until they ship. I sure hope the carriers get a decent chunk of first production. iphone 6s and 7 arrived on day 1, 7+ took about five extra days. This is the first time I've successfully submitted the preorder at such an early hour though, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## MelindaV

I set my alarm for 11:55p, woke up, got sidetracked, fell back asleep, woke back up and ordered (from Apple) around 12:45a 
I've gotten every single phone to this point directly from Apple, so didn't bother going to the carrier's site, but ordered the unlocked for T-Mo in silver 256GB and estimated to be delivered the first week of December. So prior to the car


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Derik said:


> So.. how many people have their iphone x pre-orders in and are expecting them on 11/3?
> By the time the apple store came up for me this morning they already slipped to 2-3 weeks.
> Glad I went through my carrier and got everything done before 11:59.


3:01 am EST order in. Picking up in store on day 1!


----------



## Spinball

Nov 3 delivery straight from Apple.


----------



## Michael Russo

Reserved mine (64Gb dark silver) on 9/28 in France at a store (was kind of a preliminary waiting list I guess yet already had to fork one third of a Model 3 reservation! 

No idea when it will arrive. Back at the store on 11/25 and hope to see it there. 
Though I must say have watched a number of negative reviews on YouTube (mostly from people who haven’t even had it in their hands! ) so not sure what I’ll do in the end. Guess it’ll mainly depends whether it gets to the store by mid-December or not. I need a phone when my company device goes back...


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Though I must say have watched a number of negative reviews on YouTube (mostly from people who haven't even had it in their hands! )


as we all obviously know, some people really like to point out what they don't like about some product they don't have...

slightly related, did you all see Wozniak said he wasn't going to go to the X. He was fine with the iPhone 8. which is exactly the same as the iPhone 7, that was exactly the same as the iPhone 6.... but he also thought a Bolt would be a great next car after the Model S.....


----------



## Rick59

MelindaV said:


> I set my alarm for 11:55p, woke up, got sidetracked, fell back asleep, woke back up and ordered (from Apple) around 12:45a
> I've gotten every single phone to this point directly from Apple, so didn't bother going to the carrier's site, but ordered the unlocked for T-Mo in silver 256GB and estimated to be delivered the first week of December. So prior to the car


"Sidetracked"? You naughty girl!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> as we all obviously know, some people really like to point out what they don't like about some product they don't have...
> 
> slightly related, did you all see Wozniak said he wasn't going to go to the X. He was fine with the iPhone 8. which is exactly the same as the iPhone 7, that was exactly the same as the iPhone 6.... but he also thought a Bolt would be a great next car after the Model S.....


My wife passed on the X and got an 8 to replace her 6S. It's the same exact phone with a better camera and wireless charging capability but it's all she wanted.


----------



## MelindaV

plus the better camera, plus the live photos, plus force touch, plus screen recording, plus all the other new features in the last couple iOS versions that my 6 doesn't have 
way more capabilities have been added in the last 2 years since the 6 (and presumably 6S). Maybe things that Woz and your wife don't care about, but still, there are a ton of things the 8 does that the 6 doesn't


----------



## MelindaV

Rick59 said:


> "Sidetracked"? You naughty girl!


ha! it was probably 1) tesla or 2) apple
sorry to disappoint you Rick


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> plus the better camera, plus the live photos, plus force touch, plus screen recording, plus all the other new features in the last couple iOS versions that my 6 doesn't have
> way more capabilities have been added in the last 2 years since the 6 (and presumably 6S). Maybe things that Woz and your wife don't care about, but still, there are a ton of things the 8 does that the 6 doesn't


Yes 100%.

I should add my wife literally only cares about the camera and the fact that it has an internet connection


----------



## rsbell

MelindaV said:


> slightly related, did you all see Wozniak said he wasn't going to go to the X. He was fine with the iPhone 8. which is exactly the same as the iPhone 7, that was exactly the same as the iPhone 6.... but he also thought a Bolt would be a great next car after the Model S.....


Woz has done nothing but prove himself a bafoon the last 10 years. If Steve Jobs coming back was the best thing to ever happen to Apple, Woz leaving Apple was the second best thing.


----------



## Trader Joanne

mservice said:


> i have the real reason i didn't get the sport rims, i. needed the extra grand for the Apple iPhone X.


Haha, do you know if the iPhone X will fit on the phone dock in the cubby??


----------



## MelindaV

Trader Joanne said:


> Haha, do you know if the iPhone X will fit on the phone dock in the cubby??


the 8S fit, so the X will not be an issue


----------



## Trader Joanne

MelindaV said:


> the 8S fit, so the X will not be an issue


Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> the 8S fit, so the X will not be an issue


Did you mean 8 or 8+?

Thinking you meant 8+, which is great news since the X is .6" shorter!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Did you mean 8 or 8+?
> 
> Thinking you meant 8+, which is great news since the X is .6" shorter!


that's what I meant... S/+


----------



## JWardell

I don't know yet when I will receive the phones until I get a tracking number, but I did receive the contracts with new serial numbers this morning. If T-mobile already assigned serial numbers, that means my Xes are ready to ship and hopefully will be in my hands on Friday!


----------



## Michael Russo

Your ‘Xes’?! Are you planning a remake of the famous Vin Diesel franchise? 

Another S-curve through production hell??
Just want my (single!) one delivered in France late November... not asking much, am I?!


----------



## JWardell

I got my tracking numbers yesterday and UPS has them in hand today, so I will officially be getting my X tomorrow!
T-Mobile rocks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2 hours before my local BestBuy opens, I stand alone...


----------



## garsh

I don't understand the Apple fandom.

They're on my list of "brands I refuse to buy anymore", along with Sony. I don't like how either company is always trying to lock consumers into their walled gardens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> I don't understand the Apple fandom.
> 
> They're on my list of "brands I refuse to buy anymore", along with Sony. I don't like how either company is always trying to lock consumers into their walled gardens.


Consider me locked...

MacBoo Pro
iPad
iPhone
Apple TV
iCloud
Apple Music
Family Sharing (Photos, Apps, etc.)


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Consider me locked...
> 
> MacBoo Pro
> iPad
> iPhone
> Apple TV
> iCloud
> Apple Music
> Family Sharing (Photos, Apps, etc.)


and it all 'just works'


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> and it all 'just works'


That's for sure!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Consider me locked...
> 
> MacBoo Pro
> )


Halloween special?


----------



## Gizmo

garsh said:


> I don't understand the Apple fandom.
> 
> They're on my list of "brands I refuse to buy anymore", along with Sony. I don't like how either company is always trying to lock consumers into their walled gardens.


It's no different to many other brands (Tesla for one) some people will buy anything and everything they produce.

For me if it does what I want it to do and I like the quality / style / price then I will buy it, if not then I won't ... simple.

Yes I own a Mac, iPad Pro, iPhone7+, Apple watch & Apple TV (which in all honesty never gets used) as I like them, will not be buying an iPhone X though as although I do like it I think a grand is stupid money for a phone.


----------



## Love

I'm on the fence... I can't get past the notch at the top of the screen. Edge to edge my CENSORED!!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

The phone is glorious. The device size is perfect (much better than my old 7+).

The notch is odd, but I quickly moved past that.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The phone is glorious. The device size is perfect (much better than my old 7+).
> 
> The notch is odd, but I quickly moved past that.
> 
> View attachment 3966


Holy cow is that "Set Up Manually" the actual image on screen @SoFlaModel3? That's not a printed paper stuck to the screen right?


----------



## BluestarE3

Coming late to this thread, but the first and only Apple product I purchased for myself was an Apple II Plus almost 40 years ago. I did later buy an iPod for my son because it was on his Christmas wish list but, although I did handle the package (okay, maybe a little too lustfully) to gift-wrap it, I swear I never inhaled.  It's not necessarily that I have anything against Apple products, but I'm basically cheap and I like building electronics stuff (old Heathkit fan). Other than laptops, I've built/upgraded my own computers and use Linux.

I still use a flip-phone, but I suppose when I get my Model 3, I'll need to bite the bullet and get a smartphone of some sort. My wife has been griping about her Android phone and threatening to get herself an iPhone. If she does, maybe I'll just use her old phone as the "key" for my car.


----------



## rsbell

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The phone is glorious. The device size is perfect (much better than my old 7+).
> 
> The notch is odd, but I quickly moved past that.
> 
> View attachment 3966


My X is being delivered on Monday, but I went by the Apple store to check it out today.

You're right-it's glorious. Screen size of the Plus, physical size of the 7/8, and amazing OLED screen. It's not too big, and not too small.

I ALMOST bought one today and return the one coming in Monday, but I didn't want to get in line to wait.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maevra said:


> Holy cow is that "Set Up Manually" the actual image on screen @SoFlaModel3? That's not a printed paper stuck to the screen right?


 Yes the screen quality is really remarkable!!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes the screen quality is really remarkable!!


I do have to admit I've returned to this thread just to look at it a few extra times...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I do have to admit I've returned to this thread just to look at it a few extra times...


I must also admit I just open things to see it 

Almost looks fake.


----------



## Michael Russo

Ok, I touched & felt it in a local store and I'm TOTALLY sold. As @SoFlaModel3 wrote, perfect ratio between screen size and external dimensions making it super easy to hold and operate unless you have the hands of a toddler... 
Also made comparative pics in the store with an 8 and the colors + overall quality of those taken with the X were waaay superior!
Sure hope they'll have mine waiting for me in the store in France where I reserved it end Sept. 64Gb, space gray, bring it on, I'm ready!


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> Ok, I touched & felt it in a local store and I'm TOTALLY sold. As @SoFlaModel3 wrote, perfect ratio between screen size and external dimensions making it super easy to hold and operate unless you have the hands of a toddler...
> Also made comparative pics in the store with an 8 and the colors + overall quality of those taken with the X were waaay superior!
> Sure hope they'll have mine waiting for me in the store in France where I reserved it end Sept. 64Gb, space gray, bring it on, I'm ready!


Can you post the pics? I would love to see them. Especially if you got a side by side with either a 7+ or 8+.

Edit: ok, my wife and I are gonna go to the store today, no need to post (but you can if you want!)


----------



## Michael Russo

Lovesword said:


> Can you post the pics? I would love to see them. Especially if you got a side by side with either a 7+ or 8+.
> 
> Edit: ok, my wife and I are gonna go to the store today, no need to post (but you can if you want!)


Sorry, the pics were taken with the store devices (8 & X) and thus I don't have them on my current 6 Plus. I can assure you the difference was notable on the exact internal view of the store Apple display, same lighting & all...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Can you post the pics? I would love to see them. Especially if you got a side by side with either a 7+ or 8+.
> 
> Edit: ok, my wife and I are gonna go to the store today, no need to post (but you can if you want!)


Here is X versus my old 7+ in my office...

Might be hard to tell, but you see the warmth come out in the X picture (2nd).


----------



## Love

Looks like a nice "we" environment you have there. They have you working on the weekend!?  

It's a great comparison pic tho that you've taken. I can clearly read the "Be Genuinely Helpful" sign in the background on pic 2, whereas in pic one, tho legible, the letters have a blurriness to them. Thank you kindly for the images!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Looks like a nice "we" environment you have there. They have you working on the weekend!?
> 
> It's a great comparison pic tho that you've taken. I can clearly read the "Be Genuinely Helpful" sign in the background on pic 2, whereas in pic one, tho legible, the letters have a blurriness to them. Thank you kindly for the images!


We went to an open concept about 2 years ago. Even the C Suite is "open".

Pictures were from yesterday as a camera comparison was high on my list of things to do!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We went to an open concept about 2 years ago. Even the C Suite is "open".


At my first job out of college, I had my own office.
I left to join a startup, and traded that office for a cubical.
At my next (and current) employer, we have an open-office plan, which means I share a cubical with four other people.

This is NOT how a career is supposed to progress.


----------



## BluestarE3

garsh said:


> At my first job out of college, I had my own office.
> I left to join a startup, and traded that office for a cubical.
> At my next (and current) employer, we have an open-office plan, which means I share a cubical with four other people.
> 
> This is NOT how a career is supposed to progress.


Over the years, I've had open floor plan, cubicle, semi-private and private offices... not necessarily in that order and bouncing back and forth among them. In the last few years before my retirement, I worked from home and that was totally private and I didn't even have to commute, dress or shave for work in the morning.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> At my first job out of college, I had my own office.
> I left to join a startup, and traded that office for a cubical.
> At my next (and current) employer, we have an open-office plan, which means I share a cubical with four other people.
> 
> This is NOT how a career is supposed to progress.


Funny, because I went from...

Cube to office to cube to open concept all with the same company for 10 years.

I wish I had a better picture, but basically we have long tables with 4 people per row. All conference rooms are glass except for the one next to HR as it's obviously more sensitive.

It was an interesting transition. Bosses and direct reports sitting right next to each other.

My one perk given my seniority was the corner spot.

I'm in meetings a lot that, so I barely see my desk anyway


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I realize this is not new technology, but it doesn't stop me from thinking Qi charging is pure magic


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I realize this is not new technology, but it doesn't stop me from thinking Qi charging is pure magic
> 
> View attachment 3977


What about the relative charging speeds, doesn't that bother you about the Qi option?


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> What about the relative charging speeds, doesn't that bother you about the Qi option?


Must be why he got three, so he can stack them and triple his charging power!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> What about the relative charging speeds, doesn't that bother you about the Qi option?


It's slow...

But I see it as a replacement for just throwing the phone down on the counter or desk.


----------



## JWardell

Thank goodness for this new extra tall display, or I wouldn't be able to show much much of an Apple fan I am...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Thank goodness for this new extra tall display, or I wouldn't be able to show much much of an Apple fan I am...
> View attachment 3979


So I'll ask... why 4 computers?


----------



## Gizmo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I'll ask... why 4 computers?


Plus:

2 iPhones 
2 watches 
two Apple TVs

 have you never heard of eBay


----------



## JWardell

2 of the computers are work's.
Only one Apple Watch, but I just paired it with the new phone, so maybe it's showing twice?
There should be 4 apple TVs, the two older ones aren't showing up. Haven't used them in months because they're connected to barely used TVs.
Of course the 7+ will be given back to T-mo this week.
Also, not show here are my wife's iPhone, iPad, and MacBook...
Nor the 27 years of other apple products I have owned


----------



## Guest

slasher016 said:


> USB-C and Lightning is the way to go to cover 90% of the new phones.


Lightning cable is used on a couple of phones in the whole world right now, only 2 of them, 8 and X, are "new phones" (2017).
USB-C is used on less than half the phones sold right now.

Also, lightning likely will not last for long. Like Tesla's proprietary US SC connector. Only they use it (3 vehicles) and nobody else.
Also if offers practically no advantages (not any more). Same with Tesla connector. It just makes life more difficult.
And this is why EU requires all new EV's to have Type2 port as bare minimum. And all phones to have USB (though somehow Apple got 8 and X out with wrong port in EU, weird).


----------



## slasher016

arnis said:


> Lightning cable is used on a couple of phones in the whole world right now, only 2 of them, 8 and X, are "new phones" (2017).
> USB-C is used on less than half the phones sold right now.
> 
> Also, lightning likely will not last for long. Like Tesla's proprietary US SC connector. Only they use it (3 vehicles) and nobody else.
> Also if offers practically no advantages (not any more). Same with Tesla connector. It just makes life more difficult.
> And this is why EU requires all new EV's to have Type2 port as bare minimum. And all phones to have USB (though somehow Apple got 8 and X out with wrong port in EU, weird).


I was speaking more on market share (i.e. 90% of the new phones bought) - not so much on the percentage of phones there are, but regardless I still think it's the right decision by Tesla.


----------



## MelindaV

arnis said:


> Also, lightning likely will not last for long.


people have been saying this since apple introduced the lightning connector.

this isn't really the forum to debate what connection is best for a cell phone, but I do appreciate that Tesla is giving options that covers the most popular phones currently being sold.


----------



## Guest

slasher016 said:


> I was speaking more on market share (i.e. 90% of the new phones bought)


Apple's market share is less than 20% worldwide, or a third (OMFG, every third got the same thing in their pocket, how boring can that be) in US.
Still, USB-C + Lightning is around half of all new phones bought


----------



## Guest

MelindaV said:


> people have been saying this since apple introduced the lightning connector.


And it's getting older and older. Now it is slower and also less capable (in terms of power capability) and less useful (less features) compared to USB 3.1. Lightning is based on USB 2.0 AFAIK.


----------



## Spinball

arnis said:


> Apple's market share is less than 20% worldwide


This is misleading as most of the world is not buying $50k luxury cars. Of *luxury car buyers *I'd estimate based on related studies I've seen that the Apple market share is well over 50% worldwide.


----------



## MelindaV

ok - I've had my new phone for about a week now and ordered a couple skins from Dbrand and debating which to put on. 
White carbon fibre or tigerwood... and just across the back glass or around the stainless steel too... whichever option would be inside the clear Spigen (Liquid Crystal) case. I also have the matching decals for the camera, but the tigerwood is cut going side to side instead up and down the grain :/
what do you all think?


----------



## MelindaV

ok - actually the white carbon fibre camera decal is cut turned 90 degrees too, but not as noticeable


----------



## Rick59

The wood is richer. The white looks like my bathtub mat.


----------



## MelindaV

ok - so went with the one that does not look like Rick's bathmat


----------



## Michael Russo

I think I’m just gonna go ahead and get the Apple leather case... protective enough? 
Of course the Model3OwnersClub Model 3 cases remain an option too! 
Thoughts?

With the glass case, minimizing breakage takes precedence over looks!!


----------



## Rick59

MelindaV said:


> ok - so went with the one that does not look like Rick's bathmat
> 
> View attachment 4075


Very nice. Go Vegas Knights!


----------



## MelindaV

Rick59 said:


> Very nice. Go Vegas Knights!


they are pretty amazing, particularly when playing in Vegas!


----------



## Maevra

I've been seriously thinking about upgrading to the Series 3 Apple Watch with cellular data so I don't have to carry around my phone while running. However, since the Tesla's primary key is the phone, I end up taking the phone with me anyway. 

Like many have suggested, one COULD lock the phone in the glovebox with the bluetooth off and just use the keycard... but I really like to pre-condition the car before getting in. I know, I know, first world problems.  Here's hoping Tesla makes smart watches able to unlock our cars in the future!


----------



## MelindaV

Maevra said:


> I've been seriously thinking about upgrading to the Series 3 Apple Watch with cellular data so I don't have to carry around my phone while running. However, since the Tesla's primary key is the phone, I end up taking the phone with me anyway.
> 
> Like many have suggested, one COULD lock the phone in the glovebox with the bluetooth off and just use the keycard... but I really like to pre-condition the car before getting in. I know, I know, first world problems.  Here's hoping Tesla makes smart watches able to unlock our cars in the future!


with the new Siri integration, could you have the phone locked in the car with the BT turned off, but cellular on, and use Siri thru the watch to unlock the car? IIRC, the Tesla app isn't a Watch app, but not sure if Siri commands given to the watch port over to the phone's apps.


----------



## Maevra

MelindaV said:


> with the new Siri integration, could you have the phone locked in the car with the BT turned off, but cellular on, and use Siri thru the watch to unlock the car? IIRC, the Tesla app isn't a Watch app, but not sure if Siri commands given to the watch port over to the phone's apps.


Good idea! I just tried asking Siri on my Apple Watch (1st gen hardware, latest firmware version) and she says "I don't see an app for that". Looks like Watch integration isn't possible yet, but Siri on the phone is good. I was able to ask her to lock/unlock the car and give me its charge status.

*I just got goosebumps*. We ask our gadgets to control our lights, cars, thermometers, etc. with voice commands and so much more. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Derik

Well I guess I’m in need for a new iMac now. Seems like the power supply on my current one has had it. Popped the 15 amp breaker I’ve got and now won’t even get through the full boot cycle before it shuts down. Only thing that makes any sense is the power supply. I guess 7 years of 24x7 run time might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## JWardell

Derik said:


> Well I guess I'm in need for a new iMac now. Seems like the power supply on my current one has had it. Popped the 15 amp breaker I've got and now won't even get through the full boot cycle before it shuts down. Only thing that makes any sense is the power supply. I guess 7 years of 24x7 run time might have something to do with it as well.


7 years is certainly a good life and worthy of replacement, but if you would rather, replacing the power supply in an iMac is certainly possible.


----------



## Derik

JWardell said:


> 7 years is certainly a good life and worthy of replacement, but if you would rather, replacing the power supply in an iMac is certainly possible.


Yeah.. and a lot cheaper than buying a whole new one. I'm not sure I'll ever go the imac way again. The idea of something in the computer going out and losing not only the computer much a 27 inch monitor at the same time has me really disliking the all in one computer ideas.

It got fixed for the time being. So my plex server is back up again running again.


----------



## Michael Russo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939871757808349189


----------



## JWardell

Derik said:


> Yeah.. and a lot cheaper than buying a whole new one. I'm not sure I'll ever go the imac way again. The idea of something in the computer going out and losing not only the computer much a 27 inch monitor at the same time has me really disliking the all in one computer ideas.
> 
> It got fixed for the time being. So my plex server is back up again running again.


I agree, same goes with my 2010 iMac with repeatedly failing graphics card that I have had to extricate and bake in the oven three times now.
Apple has gone way too long without offering a decent middle of the road desktop machine. Mac minis used to be just as good as iMacs, then they downgraded them and now just stopped upgrading. Mac pros have also been ignored for an embarrassingly long time, and usually way too expensive for a home user.

Last year I jumped to a MacBook Pro 15 and paired with a QNAP NAS which is able to take over the various server duties of the iMac (including Plex), plus network storage of files so I don't have to keep everything on the laptop. I've been very happy with this setup, it's been nice to do things from the couch or anywhere in the house instead of a desk in one room.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So speaking of new Apple stuff...

I was previously fairly harsh with my criticism of my Apple Watch (original). I need to reset that to just be critical of that original watch itself. It's slow and sluggish and hardly does anything at all without the phone present.

Well...

I picked up the Apple Watch Series 3 GPS/Cellular Nike+ version with aluminum bezel with platinum band. Let me just say in the 4 days that I have had it -- wow! It's leaps and bounds better. I can't speak to the jump from Series 1 or Series 2, but beyond the performance jump from my original model this is great.

I sold my original Apple Watch and my Garmin Forerunner 235 and now I run with this thing! It streams Apple Music, gives me alerts (like "serious weather"), and manages my run without the phone having to come with me. Best part of course is the security of knowing if I fall, get hurt, or get stuck camping out somewhere due to bad weather that I have a phone on my wrist. I can't say enough good things.

Now I'm good with Tesla expanding the Model 3 key to the wrist 

P.S. pardon the gorilla arms


----------



## Derik

I still only have 1 problem with the apple watch. The battery life. I got spoiled by using a pebble where I have to charge it once a week. 
My wife loves her series 2 apple watch though.



SoFlaModel3 said:


> I picked up the Apple Watch Series 3 GPS/Cellular


Question for you though, do you think it is worth the $10 a month charge from most cell carriers to add the apple watch to it?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Derik said:


> I still only have 1 problem with the apple watch. The battery life. I got spoiled by using a pebble where I have to charge it once a week.
> My wife loves her series 2 apple watch though.
> 
> Question for you though, do you think it is worth the $10 a month charge from most cell carriers to add the apple watch to it?


So far today I've worn the watch from 7 AM to now 4:43 PM as I type this and my battery is at 87%. Back with my original Apple Watch, I remember the battery would easily chew through 60% or so if not more in the same time frame. Now granted my watch is 4 days old, this seems like a positive sign!

As for the cellular plan. My immediate answer is no, then it's a yes; so let me explain.

No -- only some level (and maybe I'm way off), I feel like it should be included with my AT&T mobility service. Now I'm not one to think I'm due a handout, but my thought process being that if I already have voice/data/messaging with AT&T then I would only be using my watch because I opted to put my phone away. There is a built in pass off, so essentially if your phone is nearby you're on the phone and if it's out of range you're on the Watch. Therefore I'm only using my line of service once at any given time. Now to go further, I know there is work on their end to make this magic happen so its seamless but is it worth $10 a year...

Yes -- and the reason is for what I mentioned above. It's specific to my case of being a runner. I'm paying $10/month for the safety and security that my phone is always with me. For years I ran without a phone and a few times bad storms came and I had to run through it as my wife would have freaked if I didn't come home and another time I fell pretty badly on a sidewalk and hurt my knee. I limped home and was luckily fine, but it would have been nice to sit there and call my wife to come get me. Both can be solved by wearing an arm band with your phone, but I prefer not to do that.

So it comes down to your use case. If I wasn't running -- I'd cancel the $10/month plan and still use the watch as a companion to my phone, but since I am running it's worth every penny!

I hope that helps! 

EDIT: I take that last line back. If I wasn't running with it, I probably wouldn't have bought it. This new watch combined to replace my Garmin Forerunner 235 and original Apple Watch with bizarre enough, I wore both (one on each wrist) for every run. This made my life easier and better/safer I suppose!


----------



## MelindaV

mine is a series 1.5 (whenever they came out with the colored alumn cases, but before Series 2) and put it on the charger every night. Before changing up to the iPhone X, my watch battery would last longer than the phone - by a few to multiple hours longer. very few times has it died before I go to bed.


----------



## JWardell

I'm still extremely upset with Apple with the Apple Watch. You STILL can not download new watch faces to the thing. This was promised in the original announcement!
Very much like the original iPhone could not download apps for the first year. I refused to call it a smart phone until then. I could install apps on my Palm phone six years earlier!
Meanwhile my Samsung watch not only has thousands and thousands of watch faces to download, but you can design and generate your own in a few hours.
Plus, it's ROUND!!! That's my second biggest beef with the Apple Watch.

I abandoned my Apple Watch for a good 7 months for the Samsung watch, but then the Samsung stopped connecting all the time with iOS 11, and the battery started dying by 5pm. Even my 1st gen Apple Watch lasts longer.
So I would love to boast that apple's product has much better designed hardware and software than the other brands, but unlike other apple products, you won't hear me complimenting this thing till I can finally get some decent watch faces.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> I'm still extremely upset with Apple with the Apple Watch. You STILL can not download new watch faces to the thing. This was promised in the original announcement!
> Very much like the original iPhone could not download apps for the first year. I refused to call it a smart phone until then. I could install apps on my Palm phone six years earlier!
> Meanwhile my Samsung watch not only has thousands and thousands of watch faces to download, but you can design and generate your own in a few hours.
> Plus, it's ROUND!!! That's my second biggest beef with the Apple Watch.
> 
> I abandoned my Apple Watch for a good 7 months for the Samsung watch, but then the Samsung stopped connecting all the time with iOS 11, and the battery started dying by 5pm. Even my 1st gen Apple Watch lasts longer.
> So I would love to boast that apple's product has much better designed hardware and software than the other brands, but unlike other apple products, you won't hear me complimenting this thing till I can finally get some decent watch faces.


I agree with you on both points. I'm using one of the Nike+ faces and it's alright, but I'd love to have some more flexibility and why oh why can't this thing be round


----------



## MelindaV

Maybe because of what I like to use mine for, I think round would leave a ton of wasted space and be less useful. Maybe I’d you only ever had an analog round watch face, but if that was the case, why not use an analog watch? 
I read and reply to texts, emails sometimes, check weather forecasts, stock prices, etc multiple things that fit best in a list or rectangular format


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> Maybe because of what I like to use mine for, I think round would leave a ton of wasted space and be less useful. Maybe I'd you only ever had an analog round watch face, but if that was the case, why not use an analog watch?
> I read and reply to texts, emails sometimes, check weather forecasts, stock prices, etc multiple things that fit best in a list or rectangular format


That's a very good and valid point. I see the wasted space when viewing it as a watch, but in reality its everything else that makes it valuable that is best not being round.


----------



## Michael Russo

I do love Apple and thoroughly enjoy my X and new MacBook Pro 15'' (that screen! That keyboard touch! That light weight! )
Yet when I think 'watch' this is always what comes to mind:
https://m.rolex.com/watches/cellini/m50535-0002.html

But, wait... that is almost half the projected price of Midnight S≡R≡NITY!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> I do love Apple and thoroughly enjoy my X and new MacBook Pro 15'' (that screen! That keyboard touch! That light weight! )
> Yet when I think watch 'watch' this is always what comes to mind:
> https://m.rolex.com/watches/cellini/m50535-0002.html
> 
> But, wait... that is almost half the projected price of Midnight S≡R≡NITY!!


I do feel bad putting the Rolex away, but this thing is great!!!


----------



## rsbell

I have a TAG automatic that I haven’t worn since the first Apple Watch was released. I get each subsequent Watch as they are released, and all I do with the TAG is take it out of the winder every 6 months to adjust for Daylight Savings Time and then put it back in the winder.


----------



## TrevP

I’m totally Apple in my household, other than my Synology NAS and Roku Ultra. I used to upgrade my desktop every year but the last 2 iMacs I’ve kept for 3 years. The pace of enhancements has slowed a lot and the computers are still plenty fast. Mobile is where the growth is and where I ungrade pretty much every year. This year however I decided to skip the iPhone X and got the 8Plus. I gave the 7Plus to my wife to replace her 6Plus. I’ll get whatever the X is next year but I really want a bigger screen version as I found it a bit too small for my likes.

I still wear my first gen Apple Watch every day and it works for me. Battery life seems OK for my needs


----------



## MelindaV

I've had a couple issues with older apple things (needing replacement batteries in a MBP, a graphics card go out, etc) but never until today had something totally die

the last few days the screen has not always been 100% responsive on my watch. Today noticed the taptic felt weird - like extra vibrations or something, and was having to press especially firmly to get the screen to respond to presses... then noticed the bottom of the screen is lifted up from the case 

so do I replace it with a similar (but series 3) gold aluminum, or step up to the SS with the Milanese band (that I seriously considered 2+ years ago when I got the gold alumn)....


----------



## rsbell

MelindaV said:


> I've had a couple issues with older apple things (needing replacement batteries in a MBP, a graphics card go out, etc) but never until today had something totally die
> 
> the last few days the screen has not always been 100% responsive on my watch. Today noticed the taptic felt weird - like extra vibrations or something, and was having to press especially firmly to get the screen to respond to presses... then noticed the bottom of the screen is lifted up from the case
> 
> so do I replace it with a similar (but series 3) gold aluminum, or step up to the SS with the Milanese band (that I seriously considered 2+ years ago when I got the gold alumn)....


I've always had the SS version, and they've always looked as good as new for as long as I've had them. Well worth the extra money to me.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> I've had a couple issues with older apple things (needing replacement batteries in a MBP, a graphics card go out, etc) but never until today had something totally die
> 
> the last few days the screen has not always been 100% responsive on my watch. Today noticed the taptic felt weird - like extra vibrations or something, and was having to press especially firmly to get the screen to respond to presses... then noticed the bottom of the screen is lifted up from the case
> 
> so do I replace it with a similar (but series 3) gold aluminum, or step up to the SS with the Milanese band (that I seriously considered 2+ years ago when I got the gold alumn)....


Known issue due to expanding battery, Apple will replace it for free. I just had my 1st gen replaced two months ago well out of warranty. In my case I contacted support online then made a Genius Bar appointment to hand it in. Went back a week later to pick up my new one (still a gen 1)


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Known issue due to expanding battery, Apple will replace it for free. I just had my 1st gen replaced two months ago well out of warranty. In my case I contacted support online then made a Genius Bar appointment to hand it in. Went back a week later to pick up my new one (still a gen 1)


wonder what they would replace mine with then, since it was the 1.5 when they introduced the rose and gold alumn. those are currently only Gen3 options.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Known issue due to expanding battery, Apple will replace it for free. I just had my 1st gen replaced two months ago well out of warranty. In my case I contacted support online then made a Genius Bar appointment to hand it in. Went back a week later to pick up my new one (still a gen 1)


My original received a battery replacement well past warranty as well.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> wonder what they would replace mine with then, since it was the 1.5 when they introduced the rose and gold alumn. those are currently only Gen3 options.


Chances are they will have plenty of every option in refurb stock. My gen 1 has long been out of production [NOT the Series 1]


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Chances are they will have plenty of every option in refurb stock. My gen 1 has long been out of production [NOT the Series 1]


Chatted w an Apple guy yesterday afternoon and they are sending a box for me to mail it in, from my description of what it's doing he listed it as swollen battery. 
Mine however, has not shown any change in battery life or charging ability (or excessive heat when charging) which I would expect, so not holding any hope they will replace it.


----------



## JWardell

Mine still functioned fine, just the bottom of the screen lifted. It did spend months sitting on the charger for a week or two at a time when I wore my Samsung Gear S3 most of the time. Now the roles are reversed as Samsung doesn’t seem to work with iOS 11 and its battery often dies by dinnertime. And it’s only a year old.


----------



## Michael Russo

Got a little partner for _*my*_ X today (ok... yes... I'm a little envious of master @TrevP - yet if there's one who deserves 'the big X'... it's him!! )









Did not think I'd fall for the (known to be less effective) wireless charging gimmick, yet ended up convincing myself it enable using my headphones and listening to the Calm app as the phone gets its juice... 

So there are you are... though I did not expect to be... after less than a month I'm already a Qi _*and*_ an Animoji lover!!


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> Got a little partner for _*my*_ X today (ok... yes... I'm a little envious of master @TrevP - yet if there's one who deserves 'the big X'... it's him!! )
> 
> View attachment 4505
> 
> Did not think I'd fall for the (known to be less effective) wireless charging gimmick, yet ended up convincing myself it enable using my headphones and listening to the Calm app as the phone gets its juice...
> 
> So there are you are... though I did not expect to be... after less than a month I'm already a Qi _*and*_ an Animoji lover!!


"Liked" for the Calm app reference. Love that app!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Mine still functioned fine, just the bottom of the screen lifted. It did spend months sitting on the charger for a week or two at a time when I wore my Samsung Gear S3 most of the time. Now the roles are reversed as Samsung doesn't seem to work with iOS 11 and its battery often dies by dinnertime. And it's only a year old.


Same exact thing happened to mine and for the same reason. Left it on the charger indefinitely and the screen lifted from the battery swelling. I went into Apple (with an appointment) and got a replacement for free. It was painless.


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> Got a little partner for _*my*_ X today (ok... yes... I'm a little envious of master @TrevP - yet if there's one who deserves 'the big X'... it's him!! )
> 
> View attachment 4505
> 
> Did not think I'd fall for the (known to be less effective) wireless charging gimmick, yet ended up convincing myself it enable using my headphones and listening to the Calm app as the phone gets its juice...
> 
> So there are you are... though I did not expect to be... after less than a month I'm already a Qi _*and*_ an Animoji lover!!


I got a couple Qi charge pads (one for work and one at home) that both are fast charge capable (one is max 10W, the other 5W)... been using with a standard USB outlet and while not fast, the convenience of not having to plug in a cord has been great.
Then I picked up a QC3.0 power plug and used it to see what sort of difference it made (my phone is beyond iOS 11.2 where 7.5W fast charging was enabled).
On the one at home (max 10W) I charged from 85%-100% both with the standard USB connection and the QC3.0 and both took exactly the same amount of time, 75minutes. Took the work Qi (listed as max 5W for iPhone/10W Galaxy & Note) home last night and timed it from 85%-100% with the QC3.0 and it was slightly faster, 55minutes (haven't timed it with the normal USB). So... either the QC3.0 I got is crap or both of the Qi pads don't actually charge to their max wattage listed.

Anyone else try to charge at the iPhone's 7.5W speed with any success? is there a way to see what the current charging wattage is from the phone?

I also saw this comment on another Qi charger (not one that I have) regarding Apple's 7.5W fast charging (translation bad grammer left for your enjoyment):
_



We get notice from Apple engineer that current IOS only support 5w qi wireless charging currently, 7.5w wireless charging is encrypted and never released to 3rd party manufacturer.

Click to expand...

_So looks like iOS is blocking the 5.0-7.5W charge range on third party chargers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> Anyone else try to charge at the iPhone's 7.5W speed with any success? is there a way to see what the current charging wattage is from the phone?
> 
> I also saw this comment on another Qi charger (not one that I have) regarding Apple's 7.5W fast charging (translation bad grammer left for your enjoyment):
> 
> So looks like iOS is blocking the 5.0-7.5W charge range on third party chargers.


I think there is semi-truth to this, but there are some third party Qi chargers that will get the 7.5W charge such as the Belkin Boost Up.

To be honest, everything I bought was 5W and it works so well I haven't bothered looking into a faster charger.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think there is semi-truth to this, but there are some third party Qi chargers that will get the 7.5W charge such as the Belkin Boost Up.
> 
> To be honest, everything I bought was 5W and it works so well I haven't bothered looking into a faster charger.


So how do you know the actual watts being used?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> So how do you know the actual watts being used?


Unfortunately I don' think there is a way to know.


----------



## Michael Russo

May I ask you smart folks whether you know if my little Samsung puppy is a 5 or 7.5W? It says ‘fast charge’ on it yet no indication of W that I can see on the label underneath... 
Could not time it as I left my phone on it during the night and - after 6 hours... - in the morning it was at 100%...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> May I ask you smart folks whether you know if my little Samsung puppy is a 5 or 7.5W? It says 'fast charge' on it yet no indication of W that I can see on the label underneath...
> Could not time it as I left my phone on it during the night and - after 6 hours... - in the morning it was at 100%...


I'm still new to the whole Qi charging thing myself, but I would suspect fast charging means 7.5W minimum.


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm still new to the whole Qi charging thing myself, but I would suspect fast charging means 7.5W minimum.


Thanks, thought so! Maybe if I'm awake some time... I'll check charging time diligently...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, thought so! Maybe if I'm awake some time... I'll check charging time diligently...


To me it's just like the car - I just need to wake up with a full charge!


----------



## MelindaV

Michael Russo said:


> May I ask you smart folks whether you know if my little Samsung puppy is a 5 or 7.5W? It says 'fast charge' on it yet no indication of W that I can see on the label underneath...
> Could not time it as I left my phone on it during the night and - after 6 hours... - in the morning it was at 100%...


is yours model EP-NG930TBUGUS? it looks like your photo, but it's description says the fast charging is only on the listed Samsung phones, with other Qi enabled at standard speed.

"Charger works for all wireless enabled Samsung and other brand devices
Note: Fast Charge feature is compatible with only Galaxy Note5, Galaxy S6 edge+, Galaxy S7, and Galaxy S7 edge. Other devices will charge at standard wireless charging speeds"


----------



## MelindaV

Here’s my Apple Watch update! 
I chatted with Apple support on the Tuesday before Christmas around 3pm (pacific) and the support guy said they would send a box for me to send it in within the next 2-3 days. I was going to be out that Friday and the Tuesday after Christmas so figured I’d not get it until after I got back. It arrived before noon the next day (Wednesday). So since the watch was at home, took the box home that night and packaged it up. Next day (Thursday) I attempted to drop it at an Office Depot that has a FEDEx counter at lunch and they refused to take it because of the lithium battery. :/ so took it to an actual FedEx store after work (who I notice have the same “lithium batteries can’t be shipped from here” sign on their counter but wasn’t going to point that out to the clerk). Friday morning before 10am I got an email saying a replacement has been shipped and would arrive Tuesday. 
So for something a year+ out of warranty, I was pretty impressed at the speedy turnaround.
PLUS, the original, even when brand new, would be down to 30% battery or less by 8pm... dead earlier if very active. this one is still up around 80% at the end of the day! So there have certainly been some battery improvements over the last two years.


----------



## JWardell

So who else is warming up their Apple Cards for tomorrow's announcements?

I for one can't wait to replace my heavy, always-burning-hot 2019 16" MBP.

I'm pretty sure @TrevP is excited too...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449740159361093637


----------



## SalisburySam

JWardell said:


> So who else is warming up their Apple Cards for tomorrow's announcements?


Sadly, I've learned my Apple Card works too well regardless of its temperature. No pre-heat required. My only saving is that I'm looking to replace my 27" iMac with a new model at least that size but have heard nothing so far.


----------



## Madmolecule

Still waiting for Tesla’s online profiles, Apple sure does make it easy to upgrade or transfer to a new phone.

Tesla should also realize as Jobs did, that you can call glass, liquid metal, but humans are still pretty good at breaking glass,


----------



## shareef777

JWardell said:


> So who else is warming up their Apple Cards for tomorrow's announcements?
> 
> I for one can't wait to replace my heavy, always-burning-hot 2019 16" MBP.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @TrevP is excited too...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449740159361093637


 Same, replacing my 2019 16" with the new M1whatever

It's not the temp but rather the sluggish performance. I don't even consider myself a heavy user and my MBP drags. My iPadPro (gen4) and M1 mini blow it away.


----------



## TrevP

JWardell said:


> So who else is warming up their Apple Cards for tomorrow's announcements?
> 
> I for one can't wait to replace my heavy, always-burning-hot 2019 16" MBP.
> 
> I'm pretty sure @TrevP is excited too...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449740159361093637


Yep! I've been waiting for a long time to finally retire my 2017 iMac Pro. It has served me well but it's time to go mobile now. I ordered the 16" M1 Max with 64Gb and 4TB of storage. I also have a second 38" ultra wide display waiting in the box for it


----------



## shareef777

TrevP said:


> Yep! I've been waiting for a long time to finally retire my 2017 iMac Pro. It has served me well but it's time to go mobile now. I ordered the 16" M1 Max with 64Gb and 4TB of storage. I also have a second 38" ultra wide display waiting in the box for it


Ordered the same, but only 1TB storage. 2TB iCloud storage and my NAS take care of the rest.


----------



## shareef777

TrevP said:


> Yep! I've been waiting for a long time to finally retire my 2017 iMac Pro. It has served me well but it's time to go mobile now. I ordered the 16" M1 Max with 64Gb and 4TB of storage. I also have a second 38" ultra wide display waiting in the box for it


Does your monitor include charging for the notebook? I'm looking for a replacement for the pair of LG 5K that I have (one has horrible image retention now).


----------



## TrevP

shareef777 said:


> Does your monitor include charging for the notebook? I'm looking for a replacement for the pair of LG 5K that I have (one has horrible image retention now).


The monitors connect via USB-C and I've tested with with my other M1 MacBook Air and it *does* charge!


----------



## shareef777

TrevP said:


> The monitors connect via USB-C and I've tested with with my other M1 MacBook Air and it *does* charge!


What's the model number? I haven't found one that's able to charge at the full 100W that the larger Pros need. Most are limited to 60W which wouldn't be sufficient under full load.


----------



## JWardell

Shocked to see Apple increased weight even more! The jump from the 4lb 15" to the 4.3" 16" was very noticable, and now they jumped up to 4.7lb! So glad I went in planning to downsize. And the great news is the 14" has the same resolution as the previous 16" so it's win win for me.

I just wish they offered 24MB RAM and 1.5TB storage options. I'll roll the dice with 16GB because I think virtual memory will be blazing fast on these SSDs.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I just wish they offered *24MB RAM* and 1.5TB storage options.


You sure?


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> You sure?


And a double density floppy drive to go with it!


----------



## TrevP

shareef777 said:


> What's the model number? I haven't found one that's able to charge at the full 100W that the larger Pros need. Most are limited to 60W which wouldn't be sufficient under full load.


I don't expect it to offer me a full charge, I just plugged it in and it started charging. Specs say the output is 60W

Model is an LG 38WK95-C


----------

